# "Medipet Mediworm" Anyone use it?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I could not get my favorite 'Moxidectin Plus' recently, and my old Bottle of it is now pretty old and had accidently got left in Storage where it gets really hot in the Summer...so, I figured, maybe best to toss it.

So for now I got some 'Medipat Mediworm' and while appearing to garner good reviews, I did various 'googles' to find out more about it, and, I could not find an answer to the following question -

Label and other info say it must be given on an empty Crop.

Yet info also says it does not promote reguritation.


What happens if you give it on a half full Crop? And or, why the admonition or instruction to give on an 'Empty Crop'?


Anyway, I got in a lovely wan Pigeon Hen a couple weeks ago, who has some serious Worms...so, my Bottle of 'Mediworm' just arrived earlier today, and I just gave her a half Tablet of the 'Mediworm' since she is very light.


Does anyone have any experiences with 'Mediworm' which can help me learn more about it?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Phil,

What's up with online supplies? Moxidectin Plus is out of stock most of the time.
Anyways, bright side,it will be good for your pigeons to get a new deworming med in rotation with moxidectin plus.

Mediworm is Pyrantel Pamoate + Praziquantel. I've used them and they work great.
Mediworm tablets/powder is insoluble/not easy to dissolve in water so either you give it mixed with soft feed or make a suspension out of it with water or give tablets directly.
Tablet crushed/Powdered form can be mixed into soft feed to make it palatable so that pigeons don't fuzz about the taste and don't throw it up. The feed covers the bitter taste of the med. Thankfully,a pigeon needs only 2mg pyrantel pamoate and 6mg praziquantel.
But if we wanna give tab directly or its suspension made with water then it induces vomitting because of its inpalatable taste. That's why its given on empty stomach so the taste don't cause the fuzz,making pigeons vomit. Not all pigeons vomit though.

So if your giving it with food mixing it with soft food helps or full crop of fav seeds helps. Or you would want to give on empty crop if you wanna give it in concentrated form.

Many or shall I say most fanciers use it on empty stomach so to make sure every worm get the dose of it. Cuz with crops empty, its the first thing in the morning and the worms are hungry too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ho Jass SamOplay,

Thank you for the info!


I had one definite 'worm' case a wild Pigeon hen, underweight, and very slow Crop.

Anyway, long story short, she passed about five worms prior to my administering the 'Medipet'...I gave her 3/4s of a Tablet ( since she is somewhat 'light' ) and, I arranged for this to be on an empty Crop.

We spent two weeks prior to the Worm Med, doing some various meds to help with what I felt were some Bacterial troubles, and, she came a long way "up" in that two weeks.


I have not seen any worms pass since giving the Tablet.


Bird No. 2 - a young Wild Ring Neck Dove, who had the over all 'look' ( to me anyway ) of having worms...I goofed and gave her, her half-Tablet on a semi-full crop, and, no throw-ups.

Bird No. 3, an older PPMV survivor Hen, who is one of mine, decided to Worm her...arranged an empty Crop...



As far as you know, with my Wild Hen who has the Worms ( 1 incn to 1-1/2 inch long Worms, pale amber color...about 1 to 1.5 mm in diameter ) can I safely give a second dose a few days after her first dose?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like she has round worms. For that she most definitely need to be re-dewormed.
To break the life cycle of roundworms by killing newly hatched worms its needed to deworm with a gap of 21 days. The newly hatched worms need to be targeted before they reach sexual maturity and start laying their own eggs. And round worms can lay from 1000 to 5000 eggs per day. No medicine/disinfectant on earth can kill the eggs so to break the life cycle all your birds need to be dewormed again after 21 days from the day when they were first dewormed atleast twice,preferably thrice.
One important thing is that when you deworm, deworm all the birds at the same time so that reinfection don't occur.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okeydoke!

Thanks!


----------

